# Here's a Stelber on eBay



## mickeyc (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141256559013?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Mike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 26, 2014)

That's actually a CBC/Ross built bike. The Stelber imported bikes had 3 piece cranks, like this one:


----------

